# Monday 1-27-14 FO SALE!!!!!!!!



## tweetibyrd (Jan 25, 2014)

HI I just wanted to give a shout out that on Monday 1-27-14 ONLY Wholesale supplies plus will have all their FO on sale. I think they have free shipping too. 

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Fragrance-Oils.aspx


----------



## Paintguru (Jan 27, 2014)

Is it just me, or does WSP raise their prices and then discount them for this sale?  In prep for this sale, I went through and wish listed a few of the FOs I wanted.  I only had 4-5, and I was targeting relatively cheap FOs ($16-17/lb).  When I went on today, some of them were $19, with the sale price of $16-17.  Perhaps I am mis-remembering or something, but I don't think so.


----------



## TVivian (Jan 27, 2014)

Their sale is hardly a sale. Last night I put $48 worth of stuff in my cart (to meet the $40 minimum for free shipping) this morning I updated it and the "sale" only brought the price down $4. It's all hype.


----------



## MirandaH (Jan 27, 2014)

I am going to have to agree.  For the "big sale" at the end of 2013, I bought just at $200 worth of stuff and it was my first order.  According to the little listing at the top: "DOLLARS SAVED: $6.11"


----------



## indulgebandb (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't know that they increase their prices ahead of the sale- I don't buy but in small amounts and the prices were reduced after the sale from what they normally are, BUT it definitely isn't that much of a discount. I had put a lot in my cart not sure what the discount would be- but ended up taking a large chunk out once I saw. I did get some fragrance oils but the bulk of my order was other things I had been waiting on the sale to buy- figured I would order everything at once. I guess anything helps to bring my costs down but it doesn't make me want to buy much to experiment with.


----------



## mkstylessoap (Jan 27, 2014)

MirandaH said:


> I am going to have to agree.  For the "big sale" at the end of 2013, I bought just at $200 worth of stuff and it was my first order.  According to the little listing at the top: "DOLLARS SAVED: $6.11"





Your dollars saves are usually for any rebates applied, or free samples being credited. It will not show you the dollar amount saved from the sale.


----------



## MirandaH (Jan 27, 2014)

mkstylessoap said:


> Your dollars saves are usually for any rebates applied, or free samples being credited. It will not show you the dollar amount saved from the sale.



Oh! Okay!  That makes so much more sense now!  I'm a dork, I guess, lol.  I bought so many things it printed two pages when I printed my receipt. When I saw that at the top of the page I thought wow, I must have saved like 10 cents per item. When I did my order I was on my phone at 3 am, and couldn't see the crossed out prices well, but know that everything I bought was on sale.  I wish they did a total of what you really saved on sales. It would make sense that what I got for free would probably be around that much. Thanks!


----------



## jcatblum (Jan 27, 2014)

I think the sales average to be about 10% off. 10% discount is not a stock up time for me. If it is something I need or want then it is better than full price though.


----------



## kazmi (Jan 27, 2014)

^^^ same here.  I had a few things I needed so I just waited a couple of days.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 28, 2014)

Not much of a sale from what I saw. I purchase very little from wsp. Their free shipping is not really free shipping since shipping is tacked onto each item. I can usually find comparable prices with flat rate shipping from other suppliers. Then it does not matter if I buy 20 items I pay one rate


----------



## tweetibyrd (Jan 28, 2014)

Yea this is the first time I ordered from them and was very disappointed by the "sale."  he free shipping was nice though.


----------



## detroitgirl77 (Jan 28, 2014)

I was looking forward to this sale and was sorely disappointed. Only 10% or so off. Gonna be buying my fragrance oils elsewhere


----------



## tyerod (Jan 28, 2014)

I got worked up for their end of year sale.  That was until I saw it was a little less than 10% off the norm.  Shaved down my list considerably and after some research I realized I could save money with my local soap supplier for most items.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 28, 2014)

Generally their sales area pretty much always around 10% from what I've seen.  Your free shipping is not free, it is figured into every product you buy.


----------



## Jencat (Jan 28, 2014)

I was really disappointed in their end of the year sale and ended up not buying anything.  I did stock up on citric acid and baking soda when they were on sale a few weeks ago since the prices were decent.


----------

